# Little scabs on skin



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tangee was prone to bacterial skin infections her whole life, and that is what it looked like when the little pustules began healing. 
After many vet work-ups and various treatments, I found that the best things were to keep her hair short, give frequent baths, and I found a miraculous spray that would make any active pustules dry up and scab over like the spots that you found.
Let me know if you want me to find the name of the spray. Unfortunately there was no cure for it, but we kept it under decent control with the above described routine.
Oh yes, and don't use any topical flea/tick products - those made her break out big time!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Caddy said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has experienced this before, little scabs here and there on the skin. I came across one a few weeks ago while petting Abbey, searching I found several more. It's like something has seeped out and then formed a scab, the vet was stumped, gave us a shampoo to use every few days and an ointment to apply when we come across these spots. Our next option which I'd like to avoid if possible is a skin biopsy. Anyone have any ideas?


Sounds like staph/skin infection. Is it all sort of in one general area? Usual treatment would be medicated shampoo and a round of antibiotics.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

TP was there a name for what Tangee had that I can ask my vet to heck for? I may need that spray, I'll try anything at this point. CMillie, no it's not just one area really, although it's on her sides from front to rear. We've been using the medicated shampoo but have avoided more antibiotics, she didn't do well on them before. The vet thinks a possibility might be "sterile Nodular Panniculitis" and asked us to inquire with Abbey's breeder if it was anywhere in her lineage, we asked but haven't heard anything back. The "C" word was also mentioned, I guess we should probably let them do the biopsy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caddy said:


> TP was there a name for what Tangee had that I can ask my vet to heck for? I may need that spray, I'll try anything at this point. CMillie, no it's not just one area really, although it's on her sides from front to rear. We've been using the medicated shampoo but have avoided more antibiotics, she didn't do well on them before. The vet thinks a possibility might be "sterile Nodular Panniculitis" and asked us to inquire with Abbey's breeder if it was anywhere in her lineage, we asked but haven't heard anything back. The "C" word was also mentioned, I guess we should probably let them do the biopsy.



The name of the spray was phytovet CK spray. It was originally prescribed by the Vet dermatologist, but after that I always managed to find it online, it wasn't actually prescription.
And for Tangee, neither the regular vet nor the dermatologist ever mentioned doing a biopsy or looking for the etiology. It was obviously infection, and we just directly treated the infection. Really, just using the spray daily probably would of prevented it completely, but you know it is rough to wet a poodle's hair everyday, so I just looked for spots, and sprayed them individually. I just don't know how I would have managed without that spray because how often can you put a dog on antibiotics without having consequences.
Hope it helps!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would take her to a veterinarian dermatologist. I'm sure you Googled SNP, which from what I read is rare, but may indicate an underlying issue. I would want another opinion from a skin expert before I move to testing for this and that which can be done by your regular vet. They may have some product even better than Tiny's spray. I'm a huge cheerleader of this vet specialty because they really have to take a holistic approach. Let us know.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes it's very rare, that's one reason they asked me to check but I have yet to hear a word back from Abbey's breeder. I think you're right, I should seek out a dermatologist before going any further.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caddy said:


> Yes it's very rare, that's one reason they asked me to check but I have yet to hear a word back from Abbey's breeder. I think you're right, I should seek out a dermatologist before going any further.



I absolutely adored our vet dermatologist! I first met him over Taylee's allergies, and his insight and treatments were light years ahead of what the regular vet had offered. I was so annoyed with myself over the time and money wasted at the regular vet. We had done two years of allergy shots at the regular vet only to find out from the dermatologist that the testing upon which the immunotherapy had been based was invalid!


----------

